# Winter bike commuting tips/tricks



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Well this year i'm off for it all winter so just wondering what peoples tips are? 

I already have a set of crud road 2's in the pipeline. 

I'm looking for a reasonable priced jacket, gloves and something to keep my big ears warm.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Have a look at the Aldi stuff due out Thursday, its always really good value. Ill still be using what I bought last year


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

have a look at Decathlon also, they have winter gloves for 3.99(branded)


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Ooo i will check aldi on thursday, hopefully they will still have some stuff left after work


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I ride all year round and do a lot of night riding. My tips are:

*Get a good jacket *- if you keep your top half dry, you're sorted. I use an Endura Stealth; a soft shell but waterproof jacket that is VERY warm! Mine is hi vis yellow so I can be seen by drivers.

*Get good footwear/socks *- I've given up on waterproof shoes but use Sealskinz socks. They leak at the top so I seal them with about a 3" off cut off the leg of a wetsuits (for each leg). Stick it over the top of the socks and they never let in water.

*Get decent gloves* - hands get FREEZING in the Winter. Something like Altura Night Visions work really well.

Be VERY high viz - get a big back light (Cateye LD600 is VERY bright and I get well over a year from a pair of AAA batteries), a Respro Hi Viz rucksack cover if you have a pack and a visible front light.

*Wear a breathable base layer *- essential IMO or you'll feel grim.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Ive been looking for a good jacket, unfortunetly my budget wont stretch miles but i was looking at something like this; http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9268

Any good?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Matty - yep. Definitely a decent jacket.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Get more than one back light for redundancy. Set at least one to flashing and at least one to steady. A flashing rear light (now fully legal on a bike) helps to identify you as a bicycle; a steady light makes it much easier for other road users to work out how far away you are. A friend once called this being "perspicuous" (a real word), over and above simply being "conspicuous".

If you're riding on unlit roads, get a really good front light for lighting up the road in front of you. I used to run a 20W Lumicycle; LEDs have taken over since then. Consider also running (or at least having) a small LED lamp as backup, maybe running in flashing mode to be identified as a bike.

Make sure your coat and bags don't obscure them, and make sure they're pointed properly backwards.

I rode through several winters on all types of road on 28mm Panaracer Paselas and Conti Ultra Gatorskins and only had two punctures (both hawthorn cuttings on the road) in 13,000 miles. Of course, both were in the dark when it was raining - once when I was rushing to catch the work bus to the airport at 0515 - so make sure you have the equipment and know-how to change punctures in adverse conditions and still be able to spruce yourself up for work at the other end.

I found a peaked cap (think 70s style road biker - the Cravendale cyclist!) invaluable for keeping rain out and for dipping down to block out oncoming headlamps to help me see the road surface. If you wear a helmet (I don't), that may do the job, or you may be able to get a peak for it.

Cycling in snow is fine as thin tyres cut through, but watch out for numpties who don't know how to drive. Ice, however, is unforgiving to vehicles that rely on unstable equilibrium...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Troon said:


> ...If you wear a helmet (*I don't*)...


Thanks for all the tips, but why don't you wear a helmet, especially if you are cycling in snow?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

jamest said:


> Thanks for all the tips, but why don't you wear a helmet, especially if you are cycling in snow?


This usually opens a HUGE can of worms!

Needless to say, I wear one at all times, so does the wife, so does our little boy. I am pretty confident my lid saved my life once.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

335dAND110XS said:


> This usually opens a HUGE can of worms!
> 
> Needless to say, I wear one at all times, so does the wife, so does our little boy. I am pretty confident my lid saved my life once.


I work for a charity that specializes in running cycling events to raise funds for research and no one is allowed on one of our events without wearing a helmet.

We had a ride with over 1,000 riders earlier this year. 5 cyclists went out without a helmet (before we changed the T+C's) and sods law one of the cyclists without a helmet got involved in an accident and had a vans bumper in their head at 30 miles an hour. Luckily they survived and don't have any long lasting injuries.

I wouldn't even contemplate going out on my bike without a helmet, nor would I drive my car without my seatbelt on.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

James - same with the triathlons I've done - helmet must be on and done up way before you leave the transition area! I cannot understand anyone not wearing one. if it's to look "cool" they are sadly mistaken. 

Mind you after my fairly major foot injury exiting the sea, I also think footwear should also be mandatory for sea swimming events!!!


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

a helmat is small cost for how important your head is, and if you have spent loads of money on all the gear to keep you visable, there will always be someone that will not see you and not having the helmat just in case seems silly.

no reason not to have one!!!!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

MattFletcher said:


> a helmat is small cost for how important your head is, and if you have spent loads of money on all the gear to keep you visable, there will always be someone that will not see you and not having the helmat just in case seems silly.
> 
> *no reason not to have one!!!!*


Will mess up the doo! :thumb: :lol: :lol:

I admit I don't wear one, never have.

Prepares for :devil: ing


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> This usually opens a HUGE can of worms!
> 
> Needless to say, I wear one at all times, so does the wife, so does our little boy. I am pretty confident my lid saved my life once.


Likewise, I ride on the road a lot an wouldn't consider going out without one. Wife does too, as does our son. No safety helmet, no riding. Having seen riding helmets wrecked from relativly low speed impacts it wouldn't cross my mind not to wear one.



jamest said:


> I work for a charity that specializes in running cycling events to raise funds for research and no one is allowed on one of our events without wearing a helmet.
> 
> We had a ride with over 1,000 riders earlier this year. 5 cyclists went out without a helmet (before we changed the T+C's) and sods law one of the cyclists without a helmet got involved in an accident and had a vans bumper in their head at 30 miles an hour. Luckily they survived and don't have any long lasting injuries.
> 
> I wouldn't even contemplate going out on my bike without a helmet, nor would I drive my car without my seatbelt on.


Which charity James? Recently completed an event for SCOPE and exactly the same rules quite rightly, no helmet - no riding. There were 2 significant crashes that resulted in only flesh (and a collar bone) wounds, no cracked skulls though.

In all honesty, it is a matter of choice for the individual if they do or don't outside an 'event' but having reached over 50mph  earlier in the year on a descent into Brighton, there's no way I get on my bike without one.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> Likewise, I ride on the road a lot an wouldn't consider going out without one. Wife does too, as does our son. No safety helmet, no riding. Having seen riding helmets wrecked from relativly low speed impacts it wouldn't cross my mind not to wear one.
> 
> Which charity James? Recently completed an event for SCOPE and exactly the same rules quite rightly, no helmet - no riding. There were 2 significant crashes that resulted in only flesh (and a collar bone) wounds, no cracked skulls though.
> 
> In all honesty, it is a matter of choice for the individual if they do or don't outside an 'event' but having reached over 50mph  earlier in the year on a descent into Brighton, there's no way I get on my bike without one.


Action Medical Research. I think pretty much every ride we do we have at least one broken collar bone.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

jamest said:


> Action Medical Research. I think pretty much every ride we do we have at least one broken collar bone.


Ah, I did the Essex 100 (miles) and am currently looking to do the London to Paris with AMR next year.:thumb:

Problem is, having done the SCOPE London to Amsterdam in 48 hours, I'm wondering if the 3 days to Paris might not be quite exhilarating enough


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> Ah, I did the Essex 100 (miles) and am currently looking to do the London to Paris with AMR next year.:thumb:
> 
> Problem is, having done the SCOPE London to Amsterdam in 48 hours, I'm wondering if the 3 days to Paris might not be quite exhilarating enough


Our toughest ride is the UK End2End, 100+ miles per day with 8-9 hours in the saddle each day.

I can't even contemplate doing one of the 100km routes let along L2P. :lol:

My boss has been riding the 3 day route since we introduced it and loves it. A lot of people that do the route are like you thinking that 4 days isn't enough of a challenge.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

jamest said:


> Our toughest ride is the UK End2End, 100+ miles per day with 8-9 hours in the saddle each day.
> 
> I can't even contemplate doing one of the 100km routes let along L2P. :lol:
> 
> My boss has been riding the 3 day route since we introduced it and loves it. A lot of people that do the route are like you thinking that 4 days isn't enough of a challenge.


Would love to do the End2End, but just wouldn't be able to sort the 9 days needed 

You'd be surprised. I only got into road biking in March and absolutly love it. I never thought I'd get into it so much, I really have got the bug.

I'm also looking at the SCOPE L2P24 as a single rider, but last year only 30 made it to Paris in the time, seems almost a lttle too tough :lol:

Sorry OP, taking this a lottle OT.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> In all honesty, it is a matter of choice for the individual if they do or don't outside an 'event' but having reached over 50mph  earlier in the year on a descent into Brighton, there's no way I get on my bike without one.


They are only intended to offer adequate protection upto about 15MPH BUT better than nothing i have a Giro hex

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=56087

its about due to be replaced as it must be 3 years old but not managed to land on it yet :speechles

and have a rather nice carbon fiber full facer for if i decide to try something silly ((use it a hell of a lot in winter on snow and ice even round town as its warm))


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

andy monty said:


> They are only intended to offer adequate protection upto about 15MPH BUT better than nothing i have a Giro hex]


Agreed, all bets are off once you get into siilly speeds, but for 'normal' riding a helment definitly offers protection in my view.

I traded up to a Specialized Prevail recently, superb rating and weighs in at under 190gms.  It's so lite, you barely know your wearing it.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I've got a Spesh 2D - not as light as the Prevail but still very low on weight.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Specialized to seem to have managed to produce some great lightweight helmets. I had my eye on one of the Giro's (Ionos, I think) which are great helmets, but the weight difference won me over to the Specialized.:argie:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll get a Prevail if/when the 2D breaks/wears out!

Big fan of their shoes and gloves too - their BG stuff really does work. Oh and we have four Specialized bikes too...!

Saw three cyclists without lids this morning - oh dear...


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Agreed, I have the BG gloves (with and without fingers) with the gels, brilliant! and just about to get myself a pair of S-works shoes too ......Oh, and just fitted my bars with the phat tape, so comfy.

Currently riding a BMC and as much as I love the Specialized bikes (I thought my next bike would be one), I test rode a Cannondale Supersix EVO at the weekend........ :doublesho an amazing bike.......I just need to come up with a business case to justify one!


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Didn't mean to start a helmet war here. If interested, see this site:

http://cyclehelmets.org/

...in particular, and before responding to the next bit, this page:

http://cyclehelmets.org/1209.html

Summary: polystyrene bike helmets are incapable of absorbing enough energy to be useful in anything other than a low-speed tumble. Throw in typical vehicle impact speeds and all bets are off. You're more likely to be saved by car sheet metal deforming than the absorption properties of your lid.

There's also circumstantial evidence that they increase the risk of neck damage through rotational injury. Riding without a helmet also takes away any (false?) sense of security, and a study showed that drivers give unhelmeted riders more space:

http://www.cosmosmagazine.com/news/653/blonde-wigs-safer-helmets-cyclists

If you're likely to fall off through inexperience, icy roads or off-road, wear one. If you're experienced and riding on-road in good conditions, their efficacy is definitely in question.

I've been knocked off once in 26 years and countless thousands of miles of club, recreational and commuting cycling, by someone joining the roundabout I was on and looking straight through me despite hi-viz and lights. I hit the deck hard but instinctively kept my head off the floor.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Troon - no science here but I came off my bike at around 30mph (slipped on a wet root I think) and went head first into a wall. Smashed the helmet and knocked myself out but was otherwise fine - without a helmet, I'm fairly sure I would have been toast.

A mate also went over the bonnet of a car a while back (broadsided) and landed on his noggin - again no major injuries due to a helmet which again broke.

I wear headgear for kickboxing, site work and other activities - I cannot any reason not to wear one at any time.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't worry, no 'war' talk here.

I have seen one of those articles before and although I can understand the research and stance on helmets, I just can't get my head round (sorry no pun intended ) not wearing one.

Whether someone else wears one or not, does not bother me to be honest, I just know that when I or my family go out, we'll always be wearing our helmets 

BTW - only once in 26 years is fantastic form :thumb:


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I currently do wear a helmet for my commute but theres no getting round the fact i look a complete tool in it! 

Yes i know its the job it does that matters more blah blah BUT;

Are there any hemets out there that sit quite close to your head and dare i say look reasonable?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

No idea how protective they are, but I see quite a few people wearing this style around London.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

:lol: Riding a horse or going to war in that? :lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> .....or going to war in that? :lol:


Quite......does look a little 1st/2nd world war :lol:


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> No idea how protective they are, but I see quite a few people wearing this style around London.


I use a similar style for snowboarding, not really ventilated enough for commuting. I'm looking for a dedicated biking helmet


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

matty_206 said:


> I use a similar style for snowboarding, not really ventilated enough for commuting. I'm looking for a dedicated biking helmet


Forget what it looks like for starters get one that FITS try as many on as you can and take it from there If it fits well and is comfy you are more likely to wear it :thumb:

and LOL at your location take the forum swear filter doesnt like Scunny


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

335dAND110XS said:


> Troon - no science here but I came off my bike at around 30mph (slipped on a wet root I think) and went head first into a wall. *Smashed *the helmet and knocked myself out but was otherwise fine - without a helmet, I'm fairly sure I would have been toast.
> 
> A mate also went over the bonnet of a car a while back (broadsided) and landed on his noggin - again no major injuries due to a helmet which again *broke*.


This is the point - if a polystyrene helmet smashes, it has undergone brittle fracture and absorbed very little energy. Your skull is remarkably pliable and probably did most of the energy absorbing here. Like I said, read this:

http://cyclehelmets.org/1209.html

If you feel safer wearing a helmet, and they can certainly protect you from minor injury in a low-speed fall, by all means wear one. Just be aware of their limitations.

Motorcycle helmets are better in this regard, as they enclose the polystyrene in a continuous hard shell that spreads the impact over a wider area. Bike helmets can't do that due to the ventilation requirements.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

If I'm going at 30mph and crash in to a moving car head first I don't think it is really going to matter what I have on my head.

But it is such a trivial thing and inexpensive and could save your life in a lot of occasions and/or minimize damage.

All the arguments against helmets could more or less be applied to seatbelts. They will stop damage at low speeds and in a highspeed collision you are screwed whether you wear it or not and it can cause damage (whiplash).


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Troon said:


> This is the point - if a polystyrene helmet smashes, it has undergone brittle fracture and absorbed very little energy.


But it has Adsorbed SOME energy and that little bit might just be the difference from been able to dust yourself down with concussion to lying in a bed been spoon fed porrage by your nearest and dearest for the rest of your life....


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Dare i bring this thread onto lights....

Just purchased a cateye ld610 rear light, but now looking for a decent front light. 

Use of my front light is just on my reasonably well lit commute so its more for people to see me. Can't really justify more than £30 so whats the best i can get.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Get one of these from good old China, takes a few weeks to arrive. But best value for money you can get. Im running three and seriously good lights

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-ass...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82508


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

A good reason to wear a helmet.


----------

